# Curious what size bed you sleep in and how many people?



## hrsmom (Jul 4, 2008)

I've just been wondering what size bed other families use. We slept on a King size bed for many months, and I swapped it out for a queen because the queen is more comfortable. But I'm finding that we just don't have enough room! And there are only just the two of us!

Also, how do you switch sides? Usually I flip over to the other side. My dd LOVES to switch sides, and I have to admit I sometimes get tired of it!


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

King size, just three of us. DD is 18 months. I switched sides when she was <1 year, but after that she can be satisfied with one side or switch herself.


----------



## Tattooed Hand (Mar 31, 2009)

We used to all sleep in a Queen but that was not working out for us. DD is a light sleeper and was disturbed being in a bed with two adults. So She and I now sleep in a full and DH sleeps in a twin pushed up against it. Lots of room and we all get to be together. Her sleeping has improved alot.


----------



## angelachristin (Apr 13, 2007)

California king with a twin pushed up next to it. The sleeping arrangement is from left to right:

DS (3 years, on twin bed), me, DD (10 months), DH. I don't switch sides, I nurse from both boobs all night while lying on my left side facing DD. I cant put her on the other side because my DS is too wild of a sleeper to be next to her yet. DS usually ends up less in his bed and more on my back. The beds are all mattress/boxspring combos on the floor. My room is pretty much all bed!


----------



## woodchick (Jan 5, 2007)

DH, DD2 and I sleep in a queen with a sidecarred crib. DD2 usually nurses on just one side at a time but if I want to switch (or when she wakes up... again!!) I just roll her over me to the other side.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

We have a King - it's usually me, DH, and our 3 yo. I love the space, even when DS is in his own bed. We did sleep for many years in a full - with 1-2 kids at a time.


----------



## OdinsMommy0409 (May 1, 2010)

We sleep with a twin XL next to a queen. DS (15 months) and I are on the queen while DH is on the twin. DS likes to switch sides in the night, mainly in order to switch his position, so it's easier for me to roll over with him than scoot myself over and move him. Plus, whenever we decide to have #2 and assuming DS is still in our family bed, we'll still have plenty of space for 4.


----------



## hrsmom (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks for sharing! I love reading about these!!! I'm switching back to the King as soon as someone is here to help me move it!







I meant to ask about pets, too.







We have a little Chihuahua who is usually just wear I want my feet to be when I'm moving.







I think it's the Chi that makes the queen too small for us!


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

Currently: in a twin bunk with my 16 month old, and the 4 1/2 year old usually on the top bunk. (yes, we have a family bunk bed







)

Very occasionally the 4 1/2 year old joins us on the bottom bunk, but usually curled up at the foot. My youngest sleeps really badly with her dad, so we rarely have a family bed with him. She and I do well together on a small bed, though.

Bed location makes a big difference to size, too- a bed with free-standing sides is smaller than one with a side against the wall, since more of the mattress can be used that way. I was amazed by how much bigger our queen seemed when we pushed it up against the wall- I could stop worrying about the edge and get more sleep!


----------



## Shanny2032 (Aug 10, 2009)

Just DD (20 mos) and I in a queen, it's usually more than enough room although I try to put her down right in the middle and then regret that when I try and come to better later. She is very into "fipping" (flipping) as in flipping in the pool or when she is jumping so I pull her over me to switch sides and she knows when I say FIP she is going to get to nurse again and is more than willing to move with me!


----------



## AtYourCervices (Feb 22, 2009)

We have a full sized bed. My husband works third shift, so he usually sleeps in the bed during the day (even when he has a few days off). I sleep in the bed at night. Our 3 1/2 year old sleeps with me at night, and sometimes naps with him during the day. Sometimes I take a nap with them as well. It's a tight squeeze as my husband is a big guy at 6'6". He's a cuddler.









Sometimes, my husband falls asleep on the couch and I take a nap on the love seat. Our daughter cuddles up with one of us and takes a nap either on our chest or with an arm wrapped around her, using our upper arm as a pillow. She still likes to be touching somebody when she's sleeping. Right now, I'm in bed, and she's asleep beside me, with her arm out barely touching my hip. She fell asleep with a sock monkey across her chest. She was pretending to nurse it to sleep.


----------



## mommyhoodnxtrt (Jul 27, 2010)

Queen size-- And, there are three of us (my husband, myself, and our six month old daughter). We are looking into getting a King sized bed, however, given that our queen is, well, at times, a bit cramped.


----------

